# Car Planet / CPR Closure - Official Goodbye :'(



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

It is with great sadness that I am to report that Car Planet Racing and Car Planet LTD are now closed and going into receivership.

I have just got in half an hour ago, after making sure that our customer's cars where safe and in care where we could.

It is has been one of the hardest days at the office in my life

This is how the day panned out;

Myself and all Car Planet and Car Planet Racing staff arrived at main gates to the premises at 9.00am this morning, without a set of keys to open up. We waited for a long time for any of the directors to arrive (Max Waung or Albert Yeung). We tried calling them on their mobile numbers, aswell as Albert's wife Candy Wu (and Car Planet's Accounts lady). Each phone was off.

We then sent someone to check out if they were home (High Warren Close, Appleton), but it quickly dawned on us that Max, Albert and Candy had vanished.

We waited until we managed to send someone up onto the roof in order to gain access to the property. Upon his return, we found that all of the computers/laptops and paperwork had been removed from the office, and our suspicions that the directors had abandoned ship quickly sunk in.

News travelled very fast, and before long, there were many different groups of individuals arriving at Car Planet to claim stake to the vehicle stock list.

All of the sales cars were lead outside into the carpark, and people began taking cars away on trailers.

It was absolute anarchy, with random people wheeling out Car Planet's stock into the yard.

It is now understood that Max / Albert owed considerable amounts of money to various people from around the North West area, including a local car trader, colleagues, close friends and underground organised crime. The full picture unravelled piece by piece throughout the day.

In addition to this, Max, Candy and Albert had been running the books with cause for concern from the Inland Revenue, where there was recently lengthy stressful meetings between Albert (and CP's accountant), in regards to the tax return. It transpires that there may have been an investigation made into Max's and Albert's personal extravagent lifestyles.

Myself, Clive and Andy Clark of CPR were completely shell shocked over the reality, that 3 years down the line, we were again looking at being completely shafted, done over and unemployed.

We had no option but to get on with grabbing what parts we felt we had a right to (our tools and CPR stocks), and I began to call all of CPR customer's to inform them of this terrible news, and that they would need to come to collect their vehicles right away.

Unfortunately, Max and Albert had trashed the office before they left, they had removed my accounts computer and our workshop diary containing all contact information for all customers, making it very hard to track people down.

With some local help from Warrington Service Centre and JC Motorsport, we borrowed 2 van's and began to get our tool boxes.

The premises became packed with people that I had never seen before, it quickly came apparent that there was certain people with criminal background taking what they felt they were owed, going into the office and routing through the shelves.

Our priority was to get the cars back to the customers;

Johnathon got his MR2 Turbo back with 2.0L Forged Engine running in it (getting the Chargecooler System and new front bumper sent direct to him.)

Miles came for his M3 E92 Track Car to get it out of there quick, we will hopefully get up to York once the dust has settled to set up the car again on new master cylinder and balance bar.

Steve came to collect his M3 E46, after leaving it with us prior to him having his R35 GTR in with us for some works. We owe Steve a Cobb Tuning Access Port and custom tune, and will honour this as soon as we have the opportunity to do so.

Daz's R33 GTR was complete and was collected by him later that afternoon with no charge for the work.

We also had 2 x Honda Civic's with engine conversions that were organised with the owners to be returned to them. Lance's Civic (EP3 with B18 Conversion with ITB's) had been perfected with all niggles ironed out, he was not charged for any of the work. Lance's bro James Civic was a little less complete, as we had removed the engine and sent away to have a 2.2L High Compression Sleeved Build on it. We kept in contact throughout the day with James to let him know how we were getting on, giving permission for him to collect the built engine for our K20 builder in Birmingham (which had luckily been paid for only a few days prior).

Bob Moore came to pick up the Orange Time Attack Car and some spare parts and tyres. Andy Robinson & Kate came down also to collect his Drag Evo 8 also.

We also tried to call Carl, with his Evo 8, which was half way through a gearbox replacement through an Insurance Company. We eventually got through to Carl at 6pm, which did not leave him much time to organise collecting the car on a wagon.

An M5 with suspected poorly motor went back to the owner without the chance of being examined (thanks to Andy Robinson again), which then left just 2 cars in the workshop (Mine's R34 GTR and a R33 GTS-T).

By this time we had become very aware of the increasing desperation for some guys to get their share back of the entire stock list, and we had to beg/plead that they did not take our customer's cars, unfortunately there were too many people (some not very nice characters) arguing over the cars, that we backed off and got our stuff boxed up as best as we could.
The police did arrive at one point after a report of a stolen car being made, but little could be done at that point, as certain people had indeed taken as much as they could, including we fear customers cars. These people, were all owed huge amounts by Max and Albert (up to a reported 380,000 pounds to one guy), and the more we discovered about how much Max and Albert had dug themselves in, the more likely we we would find that we would have to fight for parts/cars that were ours or our customers. It was a horrible environment, with altercations, by the time I had got into the office to begin scavenging anything worth while keeping, it had already been ranshacked by a group of randomers working on behalf of someone else.

We were told that Max and Albert had been pulling in as much cash as they could over the weekend prior. we were told that Max phoned up a friend of his in tears, pretending that Albert had been kidnapped, and that Max needed 6 grand before they killed Albert.


I felt devastatingly bad for Steen who sounded suicidal, but assured him we would do everything we could do to help.

Another bad phone call was to one of our closest customers, Simon, who had opted for a 1000bhp pump fuel, 1200bhp race fuel spec R35 GTR, that was currently at 770bhp. Simon's deposit for parts purchasing has been lost (spent by Max and Albert). I felt at the bottom of the world letting Simon know the bad news that we would no longer be able to do his GTR, but as soon as we managed to get back on our feet, we would be doing our best to honour the agreement in time to come.

The day did not get any better, as I struggled to get hold of 2 x customers who owned the Skylines, due to the fact that our directors had destroyed our bookings diary. Given that the keys for the premises were taken off us during the rush, and the locks damaged, we had no way of securing the unit, and had to leave 2 customers cars on the main road directly outside the building, both locked and alarmed, I put a note with my phone number in the window, and hoping the customers get in touch asap so that we can get their car back to them.

The final chapter of the evening was arranging for transportation of the 2 x Civics back down to Cwmbran, where the Chorlton brothers' usual car transporting crew were interupted by a sudden swarm of Police, who insisted that unless the original owners could produce a logbook, they would arrest anyone who attempted to move the Civics. With the logbooks being over 2 hours away with the owners, and the time closing 11.30pm, the frustration of the day got to me, and I just felt that I was on a losing battle. After a bit of cry, I was pulled to a side by the reporting Sergent. He asked for the entire story, and I gave it to him straight. He made the decision to allow the Civics to go, given the risk that they may get taken away by somebody else if left in that area. As the surrounding drama was a Civil Matter, and not criminal, the police refused to secure the area, offering a drive-by every now and then to ensure the unit was not broken into. The police refused to cover the costs to take the 2 skylines to the police impound, and said that we would need to leave them, or cover the costs for transporting them.


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Eventually the transporter got off with the Civics, which was a massive relief to me, I hung around for a while hoping that either of the Skyline owners would get back in touch on my mobile, before I virtually collapsed with exhaustion and got home.

I for one feel completely empty inside, at first I was extremely angry at the people who had done this to us.

But now, there is no feeling there, we have worked so hard in a period of 3 years, to do our best to push into new tuning disciplines, in a time of a sustained credit crunch.

Our flame burnt twice as bright it seems, we built an amazing Evo, capable of winning the Dutch and UK Time Attack Pro-Class. We became a leader in R35 GT-R Tuning, offering performance upgrades from 500bhp to 1200bhp. We began succesfully tuning BMW's (mostly E92 M3's where our Pectel ECU Based Mapping has allowed us to explored regions of the BMW File that most cannot find on the stock ECU).

And we have done all of this despite our name being severly tarnished from day one as a result of the connections of our staff to RC Developments, and the ever damning label we received. In a lot of eyes, we weren't a trio of Chief Engineer, Mapping Engineer, Designer, we were all just crooks, for ever and sunday.

And now we have nothing again.
And neither do the staff from Car Planet, who have families.

Alan, our 4x4 technician was brought here to this country from China by Max and Albert to escape a troubled past. He had a mortgage on his house that was controlled by Max, where his wages would go towards his living. Alan was thus extremely close to Max, they had a very close bond. But the shocking thing is that Alan had no idea Max, Candy and Albert were planning this. Now he is all on his own, with a wife and two little boys, he has little or no chance to staying in this country, and may be forced to move back to Hong Kong with his family.

Clive, our head engineer, and builder of such amazing legendary Time Attack Cars is due to be a dad for the first time, where his girlfriend Tracy is expecting a little girl in 7 weeks time. Now once again we are put into the horrible position we already endured 3 years ago.

From our point of view, we are still in severe shock, things have not sunk in for me yet. this feels like a dream. We just can't believe how they could do this to us. The amount of hurt this has caused across the entire network of "our family" as we used to call it in the good days, has been devastating.

At this point, we each feel that we cannot confidently say that we want to jump back and dive back into the performance tuning industry, where any type of regular job would do. When you go through this once, you learn a lot, when you got through it a second time, you lose a lot of yourself.
My personal feelings towards Max, Albert and Candy, well, I hate them. Pure hate. You made me feel loved and secure, for which in return I worked 100's of hours of unpaid overtime, and took on car sales duties to help out at times too, and felt so positive in everything I did at CPR. The way in which you went, and left us in scary ****, I will never forgive you for, I hope you read this wherever in the world you ran off to hide like ****roaches, and I hope you get what you deserve one day. I hope you will spend the rest of your life looking over your shoulder in fear, you are cowards and I hope you rot in hell. No doubt you will all change your names again, but who knows, someone you upset may just one day be stood over you.
A final sincere apology to any of our customers who have lost money, or been inconvenienced, we hope all will read this and understand how it feels from our point of view now, as unemployed heart broken guys, without a pot to **** in.

If any body needs to contact me to discuss any of the surrounding issues at Car Planet, I can be reached on 07876 708999, however, my phone was on business contract through Car Planet, and will probably expire soon, so please pm.

Kind Regards,

Laurence Stewart

On behalf of CPR, I would like to thank all of our customers (new and old) for giving us a chance to work our magic on your pride and joys, and we hope we have given you much enjoyment in your automotive life. Thank you for the organisers of Time Attack, for allowing us to race in your fantastic series. Thank you to all our of parts suppliers, who have stood by us since the beginning. Thank you to Phil Royle and the Turbo Automagazin German Film Crew for featuring Andy Robinson's Drag Evo 8 and the orange Evo on track. Thank you to all of our supporters and customers who stuck up for us with what was true, when a large majority were hating on us so much.


----------



## NATEDG (Jul 28, 2010)

That sucks dude, you never know who your mates are :nervous:

I was in a similar situation a few years back but it was nothing on the scale of yours, makes ya want touke:

Hope they get tracked down by somebody and sorted.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Feel sorry for the honest staff and any customer who has been effected by these events.

As for the directors/owners, i guess a leopard never changes his spots, thankfully there was enough warning of their history that not too many customers trusted them with big money and big builds!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

alloy said:


> Feel sorry for the honest staff and any customer who has been effected by these events.
> 
> As for the directors/owners, i guess a leopard never changes his spots, thankfully there was enough warning of their history that not too many customers trusted them with big money and big builds!


+1.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If it helps, then your words are convincing to the point that I for one view you as a total victim in this.

I had branded you all as rc developments people before and so had closed my mind to the prospect of trusting the entire company and its employees but you have reversed that.

For what little it counts, you have my sincere sympathy.

You may not view it this way but try to see the opportunity in this!

There will be a gap in the tuning Market where you are, and you can build your confidence by starting small with those you trust and restricting your services so that it doesn't get out of hand before you are on your feet.

You have skills between you, so perhaps here is a chance to become your own boss and do it honestly and properly.

All I can say is good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Sad News*

Sorry to hear this Laurence, 

I hope you and the rest of the staff find employment quickly. Don't worry they say what goes around comes around and I am sure that the Directors of CPR will also have there time come up !.

Our best wishes to you and your Staff for the future. 

Regards SVM TEAM


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

i seem to remember the exploits of RC developments previously, 

whilst it is a sad state of affairs, i wonder where there ll set up next!

j.


----------



## john_r (Jul 5, 2009)

Bloody hell - what a harrowing day and story for those involved.

All I can say is that the 'team' at CPR were great and did some fantastic work on my GTR - fortunately I had no dealings with the scumbags who owned the place.

As per the above comments, I hope they get found quickly and some 'justice' is dished out; but given the 'collecting' cash and abandoned homes over the weekend I should think they've gone abroad and are unlikely to show up in the UK again...?


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Hol... shit! 


"What goes around, comes around!" All the best to you and the rest of the team CPR.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Man, I feel for you Loz, I feel like I've known you for many years with our conversations.
It must have taken a great set of balls to write your posts but I'm sure many people will thank you for your honesty.
If you need to chat at all, you know where I am.
Best of luck mate and hope you can possibly make something positive come out of this.

Chin up dude.
Matt.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

I really hope no customers get shafted over this episode. Unfortunately when you continue to stay in business with dubious characters this is what tends to happen. Can anyone really say its a surprise to hear this news?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

bazza_g said:


> I really hope no customers get shafted over this episode. Unfortunately when you continue to stay in business with dubious characters this is what tends to happen. Can anyone really say its a surprise to hear this news?


Don't think any one is really suprised, but that is not something to be smug over :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Why do people have such short memories ???????

Sounds like a well planned departure with no regard for employees, customers or suppliers. Now where have we seen that before ?
The alarm bells were ringing for years though. As mentioned above , there is an opportunity to start your own business now with the expertise you have. I feel sorry for everyone left out in the cold.
Sounds like some right dodgy characters turned up. They wont mess about if tons of money is involved and owed. The directors may be sitting on a beach somewhere reading this having a good laugh - but they will have to spend the rest of their days looking over one shoulder due to their actions.

Can the RC developments and CPR names now finally be put to rest ?


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Its never nice to hear of a tuning business folding up, especially when its as local as yourselves, I wish you the very best of luck with your future projects guys, hopefully this particular cloud will have a silver lining...


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

But seriously, weren't you guys notorious con artist?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

As a lot of people said, thier front of house staff may have had no clue of thier bosses shady operations, and jisging by this post, they are genuinly cut up

whatever, it'll all come out in the wash, just hope nobody "innocent" got stung

mook


----------



## gazjones (Jul 3, 2008)

My original GTS-T came from Car Planet and it was a great car.

As I now live less than a mile from the Car Planet office it feels a little surreal.

Hope the remainder of you guys minus the scroats can get back on your feet.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Its always those that want to do their best that lose out while those that don't care seem to get away with it. For now, at least, I wont comment on the latter. For the staff that worked there total respect for the way you took the law into your own hands and put the customers first. Good luck guys and hopefully something good will come of this for you all


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear what happened, i do hope that the Directors get what's coming to them, judging by the people they have borrowed money from most wont rest until they have their money back or have exacted revenge.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Humm...Always someone elses fault.

Same tale from my MLR days years ago. I was personally surprised that anyone touched CPR with a barge poll.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

What a horrible experience, so sorry to hear it regardless of any past. I do hope that the genuine people's lives find good luck and the guilty punished.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

alloy said:


> Don't think any one is really suprised, but that is not something to be smug over :thumbsup:


No smugness intended. On the basis the staff knew nothing of what the directors were up to (again) shows huge naivety on their part to get hit like this for a second time. Very sad.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

It's a shame that situations like this occur, it throws questions upon even the genuinely innocent.

J


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

CarPlanetRacing said:


> No doubt you will all change your names again,


Lawrence,

Reading this back, I noticed this bit which begs the question, did you know they had changed their names before? If so, did that not make you question the type of person you are working for?

Also, with all these unsavoury people coming in, why the hell didn't you call the police straight away, when you discovered the place ransacked and that your directors had done a runner?

Adam


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

exactly what i was thinking?


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Even a simple Google search for Max Waung brings up more than a little information.

Feel _very_ sorry for those genuinely affected, but the police should have been called soon as strange people started arriving to remove goods from the premises.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

what a nightmare.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If I am correct at least some of the people running CPR previously ran RC Developments. This makes it then even more interesting: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/106662-rc-developments-liquidation-customer-loses-car-37k.html


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> If I am correct at least some of the people running CPR previously ran RC Developments. This makes it then even more interesting: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/106662-rc-developments-liquidation-customer-loses-car-37k.html


Ohhhhhh dear. Now that isn't a pretty sight.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thought that was common knowledge.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I had an inkling but it always pays to be sure, and I doubt everyone knew


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

I'd heard it in passing, but didn't realise that it occurred to that degree. Bit of a shocker to be honest.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Rc was run side by side with CPR (for a while at least) and then they folded RC, and carried on CPR....

The he/she said/ I hears this always comes out of these stories, and obviously should be taken with a heavy pinch of salt, I think what's clear is the directors certainly knew what they were doing with this one, I ve taken part in the odd company shut down and it's well planned in advance and doesn't happen over night.

I can see parallels in the op however, word does get round quickly....had all sorts of people turning up to sites trying to claim back goods etc, tyre fitter turned up trying to get back tyres he d fitted to a wagon the week before. : /

J


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> I had an inkling but it always pays to be sure, and I doubt everyone knew


Indeed this was common knowledge, there was a thread about it some time back expressing concerns on the whole RC/CPR thing and questioning how CPR got trader status given their history. Basically members trying to warn other members about CPR but the forum washing their hands saying we're only a car forum and can't 'police' who pays to be a trader - not exactly car community spirit... I do hope no member from here has directly lost out from all this.

This was posted back in Jan 2010 - linky have a read....


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Sickening that there are folk out there with mindsets and capacities to be able to have such massive disregard for others.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

bazza_g said:


> Indeed this was common knowledge, there was a thread about it some time back expressing concerns on the whole RC/CPR thing and questioning how CPR got trader status given their history. Basically members trying to warn other members about CPR but the forum washing their hands saying we're only a car forum and can't 'police' who pays to be a trader - not exactly car community spirit... I do hope no member from here has directly lost out from all this.
> 
> This was posted back in Jan 2010 - linky have a read....


I'm sorry but I'm not gonna stand for that. Rc developments went tits and CPR popped up in its place. CPR struggled to gain an identity of its own, and the relationship with RC always went against them, depsite there being little evidence to suggest the two were one and the same. 
If it is to be determined that nobody gets a second chance, then we may as well give up in life. Lawrence, from what I have seen and heard, and the team that actually ran the place day to day, seemed to be trying to run an honest business and if that is the case you can't be too hard on them. 

I will not accept accusations of the forum being blamed for not joining in a witchhunt. 

mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

oh, and on that Link, Wheely is singing thier praises despite having had issues with RC in the past. There are always 2 sides to a story


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

really feel sorry for you lawrence, i just hope something good comes from this..bernie


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear the news & for those who've innocently been hurt & affected.

Bad people turn up time & time again & make their money out of effectively fleecing people so i guess in hindsight the writing may have been on the wall for CPR.

I'd only heard snippets about the old business but it wasn't good snippets.


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

Always difficult to get every side of the story but you could've put money on this. Im from Horsham and it reminds me of Jap Village which changed hands and names but always seemed to be something dodgy about them and the new companies that appeared at their demise.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> I'm sorry but I'm not gonna stand for that. Rc developments went tits and CPR popped up in its place. CPR struggled to gain an identity of its own, and the relationship with RC always went against them, depsite there being little evidence to suggest the two were one and the same.


Little evidence? Are you kidding - Max Waung was a up to his neck in both though legally there were no (in theory) financial ties between the two companies, he put this on the internet to clarify whilst blaming the other director Danny for the demise of RC - now he's done the same and left CP/CPR in the lurch! somehow I'd heard all this and am not even that active in the scene?

Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum - View Single Post - RC Developments in liquidation

And it wasn't a "which hunt" as you put it, just some members trying to ensure the community is aware of what they could potentially be getting themselves into.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

> though legally there were no (in theory) financial ties between the two companies


Therein lies the problem. 

Mook


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> Therein lies the problem.
> 
> Mook


We only have Max (who's run off) statement there were no other financial ties. At the very least he was a director of RC Dev and a director of CP Ltd! Not sure what else is needed to prove a link?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

bazza_g said:


> We only have Max (who's run off) statement there were no other financial ties. At the very least he was a director of RC Dev and a director of CP Ltd! Not sure what else is needed to prove a link?


Undeniable proof!


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Mook,

Does this mean the GTR forum will give RC/CPR a third chance if they ever pop up again or will you now not accept them as traders?

I still cant believe the GTR forum accepted them the 1st time, it was common sense they were linked and I did my best to raise awareness of there past. I just hope not too many people from this forum got burnt this time as you can bet there must have been others involved who were waiting for mail order parts ect.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

bazza_g said:


> We only have Max (who's run off) statement there were no other financial ties. At the very least he was a director of RC Dev and a director of CP Ltd! Not sure what else is needed to prove a link?


And let's not forget, Lawrence who wrote this thread is saying that they did this to him and his colleagues "again", so he is stating that there were directors in common and they had committed similar misdeeds at RC.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

David said:


> Mook,
> 
> Does this mean the GTR forum will give RC/CPR a third chance if they ever pop up again or will you now not accept them as traders?
> 
> I still cant believe the GTR forum accepted them the 1st time, it was common sense they were linked and I did my best to raise awareness of there past. I just hope not too many people from this forum got burnt this time as you can bet there must have been others involved who were waiting for mail order parts ect.


I can't answer that. How wide do you throw the net of guilt? If Lawrence sets up shop is he to be banned?


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> I can't answer that. How wide do you throw the net of guilt? If Lawrence sets up shop is he to be banned?


If I had the buttons of power yes, not banned but not allowed to trade on the forum until 5+ years of no going bust and renaming. I commend Lawrence for posting but it is still written from a biased perspective, just as the thread I linked to was.

Realistically I dont know how the "Chief engineer" could not know what was happening as he has been in this position in the past and parts suppliers must have started to refuse supply bits. 

The way I see it why potentially line up GTR forum users to potentially lose money over the sake of 1K ( I guess) a year earnings from there advertising.

On a side note are they fully paid up for there advertising on here of has the GTR forum been stung as well?


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have to agree with David, it's highly unlikely that people hadn't caught wind of something iffy, and if they did/didn't, you d have to question their lack of judgement.


When In doubt at all....mag to grid.


J.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Undeniable proof!


How about Laurence's post at the start of this thread:



> And we have done all of this despite our name being severly tarnished from day one as a result of the connections of our staff to RC Developments





Mookistar said:


> I can't answer that. How wide do you throw the net of guilt? If Lawrence sets up shop is he to be banned?


Well he posted:



> At this point, we each feel that we cannot confidently say that we want to jump back and dive back into the performance tuning industry,


It only happened yesterday, quite early to be thinking about a 3rd reincarnation isnt' it? Great team or not, I can't imagine what sort of rep could be salvaged/created?

Mookistar and I have clashed/debated before regarding my opinion that if a forum accepts paid advertising traders and gives them sections of their own the forum and allows them to ply their trade in the normal sections - then that does give those traders at least an implicit reccomendation/backing by association from the forum. (they are good enough to accept money from etc...). 

I believe any forum therefore has a responsbilitiy to the community it exists to support not to just promote anyone who has the cash :thumbsup:


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

post duplicated


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah not again  - I really hope no one on here or any other customer go stung, or to badly. I remember when this happened to RC's, as i was in the EVO scene then, a close friend lost alot, and alot of others. Feel sorry for them, especially as it sounds as it was set up by the directors. I hope the employee's arent stung to bad, if what Laurance has writen is the truth. There will be a massive amount of doubt in everyones minds, its RC PART DEUX.

But it doesnt take alot to see that this was coming, looking at Max's previous history. Terrible.

MR MAX WAUNG
Nationality BRITISH
Date of Birth 25/02/1974
Age 37
Occupation
COMPANY DIRECTOR
Address
4 HIGH WARREN CLOSE APPLETON WARRINGTON CHESHIRE WA4 5SB

Appointments as of 20/04/2011

J & M CAR IMPORTS LIMITED (Dissolved)
Appointment Date: 03 December 2003
Appointment Type: Current Director
Occupation: COMPANY DIRECTOR

AUGUST (UK) LIMITED (Dissolved)
Appointment Date: 14 August 2003
Appointment Type: Current Director
Occupation: COMPANY DIRECTOR

NAZ TRADING (UK) LIMITED (Dissolved)
Appointment Date: 25 July 2003
Appointment Type: Current Director
Occupation:COMPANY DIRECTOR

CAR PLANET TRADE CENTRE LTD (Dissolved)
Appointment Date: 27 February 2003
Appointment Type: Current Director
Occupation:OVERSEAS DIRECTOR

CAR PLANET LIMITED
Appointment Date: 01 October 2002
Appointment Type: Current Director
Occupation: CO DIRECTOR

SUZUKA PERFORMANCE LTD (Dissolved)
Appointment Date: 16 April 2002
Appointment Type: Current Director
Occupation: COMPANY DIRECTOR


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

bazza_g said:


> that if a forum accepts paid advertising traders and gives them sections of their own the forum and allows them to ply their trade in the normal sections - then that does give those traders at least an implicit reccomendation/backing by association from the forum. (they are good enough to accept money from etc...).
> 
> I believe any forum therefore has a responsbilitiy to the community it exists to support not to just promote anyone who has the cash :thumbsup:


Does that mean ITV are to blame for the Northern Rock knocking their customers?

Are you saying that potential traders should be credit checked and references taken? (I don't knowof any other advertiser that would do this for the benefit of ther customers)


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

MR MAX WAUNG
Nationality BRITISH
Date of Birth 25/02/1974
Age 37
Occupation
COMPANY DIRECTOR
Address
4 HIGH WARREN CLOSE APPLETON WARRINGTON CHESHIRE WA4 5SB

Appointments as of 20/04/2011

J & M CAR IMPORTS LIMITED (Dissolved)
Appointment Date: 03 December 2003
Appointment Type: Current Director
Occupation: COMPANY DIRECTOR

AUGUST (UK) LIMITED (Dissolved)
Appointment Date: 14 August 2003
Appointment Type: Current Director
Occupation: COMPANY DIRECTOR

NAZ TRADING (UK) LIMITED (Dissolved)
Appointment Date: 25 July 2003
Appointment Type: Current Director
Occupation:COMPANY DIRECTOR

CAR PLANET TRADE CENTRE LTD (Dissolved)
Appointment Date: 27 February 2003
Appointment Type: Current Director
Occupation:OVERSEAS DIRECTOR

CAR PLANET LIMITED
Appointment Date: 01 October 2002
Appointment Type: Current Director
Occupation: CO DIRECTOR

SUZUKA PERFORMANCE LTD (Dissolved)
Appointment Date: 16 April 2002
Appointment Type: Current Director
Occupation: COMPANY DIRECTOR

wow never knew it was that amount.i think that proves he"s just out to start a company up,rake in as much cash as he or they can then do a runner or go into liquidation.as many other people have already said i to hope not to many innocent people have got stung by them.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks Mike. I'm not proud to say a GTR register sponsor has failed, and i feel for anybody who has lost money. But when you look at the size and slickness of CPR you can't help but assume the business is on more solid footings than most. likewise, theyve been around for 3 years, and haven't left a trail of destruction behind them greater than any other tuner. it's sad, but if the GTR register is to survive, we need sponsors. We DO make sure they are legitimate, and CPR to all intents and purposes were legitimate.


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> I'm sorry but I'm not gonna stand for that. Rc developments went tits and CPR popped up in its place. CPR struggled to gain an identity of its own, and the relationship with RC always went against them, depsite there being little evidence to suggest the two were one and the same.
> If it is to be determined that nobody gets a second chance, then we may as well give up in life. Lawrence, from what I have seen and heard, and the team that actually ran the place day to day, seemed to be trying to run an honest business and if that is the case you can't be too hard on them.
> 
> I will not accept accusations of the forum being blamed for not joining in a witchhunt.
> ...


Lol

I've seen a lot of your posts and you come accross quite over the top, almost like a kid that's been given mod powers and it's gone to their head..

Anyway, nobody has been out of order in what they've said. I'd suggest a visit to the MLR and a good dig around about RC's demise, it's not difficult to see why some people will have little sympathy for the front of house staff.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

got to feel for the guy with that blue evo, think i would have been physically sick after pick that up


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

jameswrx said:


> Lol
> 
> I've seen a lot of your posts and you come accross quite over the top, almost like a kid that's been given mod powers and it's gone to their head..
> 
> Anyway, nobody has been out of order in what they've said. I'd suggest a visit to the MLR and a good dig around about RC's demise, it's not difficult to see why some people will have little sympathy for the front of house staff.


Pathetic post

What do u suggest, credit checks, directors searches, personal visits to home addresses?

Be real!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

It is a valid point, if the forum receive income from CPR advertising and in turn essentially endorse or at least give CPR the platform to tap into the forum users business they must be subject to a level of responsibility. They are essentially selling user traffic to CPR.

In reality it is hard for them to implement, however when forum users all come forward with horror stories and warnings perhaps the forum should consider their population's view and concern, after all the users who come on here generate "hits" which the forum tot up and basically use as leverage to dictate their advertising space costs....the question therefore is, is one vendor's income more important than the forums integrity and wider user community?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

jameswrx said:


> Lol
> 
> I've seen a lot of your posts and you come accross quite over the top, almost like a kid that's been given mod powers and it's gone to their head..
> 
> Anyway, nobody has been out of order in what they've said. I'd suggest a visit to the MLR and a good dig around about RC's demise, it's not difficult to see why some people will have little sympathy for the front of house staff.


But it's not RC is it? Find me the tales of Woe relating to CPR

Mook


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> Find me the tales of Woe relating to CPR
> 
> Mook


Erm.....there's more than a handful in the OP- straight from a staff member! 

J.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I have only heard of one CPR related problem and that was wheelys gearbox


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

I love the way that people who have not been affected by The CPR closure are attacking the forum and its admin/moderating team for allowing them to be a registered trader. 
Fact is, they were a trading company who appeared to be doing a respectable service. Let's not forget that this forum only survives due to the income of advertisers. All you pricks who moan about the forum and how it's run, give nothing back to this place!

Ask yourself this, is it ITVs fault if you got ripped off by a company who advertises on there channel? No! You made the decision to go somewhere and pay for something, the advert just showed you another company you could choose from!

Think Mook and others do there best to protect this site from scammers, but you have a duty to protect yourselves!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

minifreak said:


> I love the way that people who have not been affected by The CPR closure are attacking the forum and its admin/moderating team for allowing them to be a registered trader.
> Fact is, they were a trading company who appeared to be doing a respectable service. Let's not forget that this forum only survives due to the income of advertisers. All you pricks who moan about the forum and how it's run, give nothing back to this place!
> 
> Ask yourself this, is it ITVs fault if you got ripped off by a company who advertises on there channel? No! You made the decision to go somewhere and pay for something, the advert just showed you another company you could choose from!
> ...


+1 :clap:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

minifreak said:


> I love the way that people who have not been affected by The CPR closure are attacking the forum and its admin/moderating team for allowing them to be a registered trader.
> Fact is, they were a trading company who appeared to be doing a respectable service. Let's not forget that this forum only survives due to the income of advertisers. All you pricks who moan about the forum and how it's run, give nothing back to this place!
> 
> Ask yourself this, is it ITVs fault if you got ripped off by a company who advertises on there channel? No! You made the decision to go somewhere and pay for something, the advert just showed you another company you could choose from!
> ...


There isn't a forum with out users. With out users the site gets no hits and therefore no advertising revenue. It's a cycle  

I agree, however by clearly stating that the forum does neither recommend or endorse the "traders" avoids any consequential guilt by association....fairly simple disclaimer that suitably solves any misconceptions between the forums affiliation with the vendors on it:thumbsup:

If for example I was a private builder operating from John Smith Ltd. Who ripped off customers, closed down owing people lots of money of which lead to lots of uproar and then opened up the next day operating as Ted Jones ltd, a cunning legal name change but basically the same tools and team....would you expect the home builder forum community to accept me as a trader and allow it's users to be directed to do business with me?....legally I am a different entity with a clean record, fundamentally I am not. The forum couldn't really refuse my advertising business but it would damn sure want to make sure it has no affiliation with me next time I do the dirt.....


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

alloy said:


> There isn't a forum with out users. With out users the site gets no hits and therefore no advertising revenue. It's a cycle



Agreed but the loss of handful of ungrateful moaners would not affect this site in the slightest. There are hundreds of active members who never moan but contribute lots!


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

minifreak said:


> I love the way that people who have not been affected by The CPR closure are attacking the forum and its admin/moderating team for allowing them to be a registered trader.
> Fact is, they were a trading company who appeared to be doing a respectable service. Let's not forget that this forum only survives due to the income of advertisers. All you pricks who moan about the forum and how it's run, give nothing back to this place!


If you're just going to call people pricks then run along back to the R32 area of the forum, there's a good chap! The fact is concerns were raised when CPR turned up as a trader because of their history with RC (as stated by the OP of this thread no less!) and low and behold, its all happened again. I'm guessing your attitude would be very different if you were on the receiving end...



> Ask yourself this, is it ITVs fault if you got ripped off by a company who advertises on there channel? No!


The ITV argument wasn't even your own, at least make up your own arguments. If ITV don't check the adverts they broadcast properly and abide by all the regulation then yes, they are in a load of trouble. You're missing the 'community' element of what forums are, its not mass media like TV :chairshot



> Think Mook and others do there best to protect this site from scammers, but you have a duty to protect yourselves!


Agreed, but if a someone comes to the site to look for advice its entirely possible they see the association and traders section as forum endorsement - after all why would the forum want to be associated with anything not on the level? If there are clear indications that a company could be trouble, say for instance the director of RC Dev is also a director of CP LTD then all I said is they have a moral responsibility to look after their members, not just 'take the cash' for ads.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

So much nonsense. 

Firstly, if anyone else thinks Mook is an egotistic child, feel free to go away permanently. I'm sure the forum could survive without you. Always amazes me how much power some users claim without ever having paid for the privilege. 

Mook was on the case to me the moment he heard and went straight out if his way to ensure all trader privileges were revoked. It is unfortunate that CPR went the way they did. I was quite surprised at how slick some of their marketing was. However, to blame the GTR Register is nothing other than a throwback to a blame culture from a bunch of armchair experts with no real comprehension of reality. 

Before anybody else points the finger I would welcome suggestions as to what YOU'D do.

We are NOT going to do credit checks, company checks, requests of company accounts in just the same way that NO OTHER MEDIUM does so for advertising. 

The investment of £600 a year for a banner advert goes someway into proving that they are not a bedroom cowboy as only a formal company would invest that amount. That's really all we can do.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

bazza_g said:


> The ITV argument wasn't even your own, at least make up your own arguments. If ITV don't check the adverts they broadcast properly and abide by all the regulation then yes, they are in a load of trouble. You're missing the 'community' element of what forums are, its not mass media like TV :chairshot


Seriously, stop posting. You clearly don't know enough to warrant that claim. I suggest you read some statistics on TV v Digital advertising. 

Today, you could start a company for £200 and within 24 hours be advertising on every medium known to man. You would not be scored, checked, rated. Nothing. The only thing governed is appropriate content and false advertising. 

You are claiming that those affected by MFI's liquidation could seek to lay blame on all their advertising hosts simply because they have an obligation to their readers/viewers/users?

Be real man.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

OMG what a cluster. 

ALSO What has happened to all the CPR supporters i have not seen one on this thread........i've not seen one post by them and they know who they are:chairshot!

Really sorry for good people working their ass off for F-ing arse holes.

Be aware! you rip me off i WILL rip them off


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

As already said it is impractical to do background checks and it is prejudice to accept some vendors and not others. A simple disclaimer that is attached to the signature of trader posts saying that "the forum does not endorse or promote this company. Buyer beware etc etc" avoids a user associating the forum and it's integrity with a potentially dishonest company....that way the forum is protected and it protects its users by making them aware they must do their own due diligence


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

bazza_g said:


> If you're just going to call people pricks then run along back to the R32 area of the forum, there's a good chap!



And there you go, in one statement you've proven my point. You won't be missed, don't let the the door hit your ass on the way out! 

You have no argument, you didn't get stung by CPR, and not a single person has posted up saying they have lost there GTR as a result of going to CPR and especially not because they followed a link from this forum.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

alloy said:


> As already said it is impractical to do background checks and it is prejudice to accept some vendors and not others. A simple disclaimer that is attached to the signature of trader posts saying that "the forum does not endorse or promote this company. Buyer beware etc etc" avoids a user associating the forum and it's integrity with a potentially dishonest company....that way the forum is protected and it protects its users by making them aware they must do their own due diligence


That's actually not a bad idea.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

*Trustwortiness of advertisers???*

What about all the bullshit adverts at the back of all the newspapers, Sunday supplements etc? They've always been known as the biggest loads of cons, scams and misleading advertising. Does anyone think they're all checked out? Of course not, they are a source of revenue, it's foolish to think otherwise. No one forces you to choose an advertiser as your supplier, it's down to the individual to decide.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Blow Dog said:


> That's actually not a bad idea.


You sound surprised


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Question
Why weren't the owners banned from being directors after the RC shambles?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

alloy said:


> You sound surprised


Dear user
Before using any of our advertisers, pm the user Glenn for instructions on how to use the search button 

Regards

Admin


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> What about all the bullshit adverts at the back of all the newspapers, Sunday supplements etc? They've always been known as the biggest loads of cons, scams and misleading advertising. Does anyone think they're all checked out? Of course not, they are a source of revenue, it's foolish to think otherwise. No one forces you to choose an advertiser as your supplier, it's down to the individual to decide.


You missing the point, you expect that of newspapers/corporations......forums like this are to support a small community of like minded enthusiasts.....if you can do a bit to help each other then surely that is what it is about? Gtr.co.uk is a brand with loyal users, the trust they have in the gtr.co.uk brand passes over to traders who position themselves within the gtr.co.uk brand, therefore users may lower their guards.....a reminder to keep that guard up is simply responsible behaviour of the forum to look after and maintain it's users. After all we have already established no users=no hits=no advertising revenue :thumbsup:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> Dear user
> Before using any of our advertisers, pm the user Glenn for instructions on how to use the search button
> 
> Regards
> ...


??:nervous:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It's a skyline owners joke, means leaving the 35 section to understand


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> Question
> Why weren't the owners banned from being directors after the RC shambles?


I expect this is only the very small tip of a very large iceberg. In theory not possible now under the latest laws on company directors, but some do it for a living.

A fiver's worth of checking via companies house would no doubt reveal a lot more.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Blow Dog said:


> Seriously, stop posting. You clearly don't know enough to warrant that claim. I suggest you read some statistics on TV v Digital advertising.
> 
> Today, you could start a company for £200 and within 24 hours be advertising on every medium known to man. You would not be scored, checked, rated. Nothing. The only thing governed is appropriate content and false advertising.
> 
> ...


Ok, being real the ITV thing didn't come out as intended - and, at the risk of repeating myself, my only point was that given the dismal demise of RC forum members members warned of potential problems with CP - and its got tits up again. If the forum doesn't want to listen to its members and accept whatever trader walks through the door irrespective of their history then go for it!


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

minifreak said:


> And there you go, in one statement you've proven my point. You won't be missed, don't let the the door hit your ass on the way out! .


Exactly what have I proved? That I can be as silly as you posting if I try? (with the run along comment in response to your pricks comment) Brilliant, I'm going nowhere - reckon we're going to get on famously :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Bazza, I get your points, I really do, but people based Thier judgement of CPR on RC developments, a separate entity. There was never any censorship of the story behind RC but there was no reason to tar CPR with the same brush based upon what the customers were saying and from a professional stand point. Clearly the directors behind the scenes are bent but the front line staff appear to have being doing Thier best to make good on the mistakes of the past. 

I can't pretend having CPR going tits isn't an embarrassment for us but aside vigilance nobody could predict what would happen, when it happened

Mook


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Come on guys, this is the internet, it's full of liars, dreamers and people mis-representing themselves - caveat emptor. There's no more onus on a forum to validate an advertiser than there is on Google to do the same, or for a high street shop owner to validate that the person renting it is of good standing. 

Whats more plenty of massive businesses that were of good-standing go bust later for varied reasons (Lehmans, Northern Rock, Woolworths, Focus DIY, Habitat, Zavvi, MFI etc etc). 

Do you expect a forum owner to check each year that the business is still in good financial form, with the same reputable management. With what set of criteria? All for a few measly quid in revenue for a banner ad.

What happens when someone asks why they cannot advertise, or have been withdrawn, any comments could be taken as detrimental to the business impacting business and the forum could be sued, there have been plenty of threats to many forums in the past. This is not America, where free speech exists, hence why most forums have a no 'name and shame policy', as otherwise it just causes too much potential legal hassle for the owners.

Personally I wish people could be more open and businesses would be forced to defend themselves, it's the way the US forums work, but it's not the way it works here.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

alloy said:


> You missing the point, you expect that of newspapers/corporations......forums like this are to support a small community of like minded enthusiasts.....if you can do a bit to help each other then surely that is what it is about? Gtr.co.uk is a brand with loyal users, the trust they have in the gtr.co.uk brand passes over to traders who position themselves within the gtr.co.uk brand, therefore users may lower their guards.....a reminder to keep that guard up is simply responsible behaviour of the forum to look after and maintain it's users. After all we have already established no users=no hits=no advertising revenue :thumbsup:


I agree in part, but a simple bit of internet searching about CPR soon reveals a link to RC so there is very little excuse for not being able to do your own research. It's a shame that there haven't been any of the CPR customers speak up on this thread to defend the brand and the service they received. 

Helping each other is good but when you have one user on here telling another to run along back to another part of the forum it makes you wonder if we all believe in helping one another.

Maybe this thread should just contain the original post from CPR like it is on the MLR forum and then be locked?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I for one can vouch that the ***** pills do not work. 

And yes I'm like every other bloke and wish I had a 12" **** 












Instead of this fukking enormous thing


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Guy said:


> Come on guys, this is the internet, it's full of liars, dreamers and people mis-representing themselves - caveat emptor. There's no more onus on a forum to validate an advertiser than there is on Google to do the same, or for a high street shop owner to validate that the person renting it is of good standing.
> 
> Whats more plenty of massive businesses that were of good-standing go bust later for varied reasons (Lehmans, Northern Rock, Woolworths, Focus DIY, Habitat, Zavvi, MFI etc etc).
> 
> ...


I've done over 200 deals on the internet and never had a bad one. Why is motor sport IS NOT the same? You MUST have regulation in place that is why you can justify charging vendors if they dont want to pay then DO you want them on your site.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Sorry forgot to add. If i was a one of the unfortunate i would break their fu-king heads and more


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I'm going to put it in 4 easy steps.

1. Those of you attacking the GTROC for using CPR as Traders are KNOBS - plain and simple.

2. I REALLY hope these con artists are found and killed, slowly and painfully.

3. I really feel sorry for anyone affected by these t*****s, my sympathy's lie with you.

4. Feel for this Lawrence guy, not a nice situation for him either.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Trev said:


> I'm going to put it in 4 easy steps.
> 
> 1. Those of you attacking the GTROC for using CPR as Traders are KNOBS - plain and simple


*Just to correct this. The GTROC does not have, nor use any traders. We take no sponsorship fees from any traders and have no commercial relationshp with any trader whatsoever.*


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> *Just to correct this. The GTROC does not have, nor use any traders. We take no sponsorship fees from any traders and have no commercial relationshp with any trader whatsoever.*


Sorry, I ment the forum side of things.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Trev said:


> Sorry, I ment the forum side of things.


The forum is a separate entity to the GTROC


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Hence why the forum is FREE to use, funded by the sponsors

Mook


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Whatever anyone else has been chatting about in here can I just say that if the guys at CPR were misguided, naive or whatever then that is not a crime and what happened sounds like an horrific day(s) and no one deserves that. I know a fair number of us on here are Directors of businesses and cannot understand how people can be allowed by companies house to be able to do this. One imagines if they eve come back not the country (I can't see them being here at the moment) life might be a touch tougher.

For what it is worth Laurence thanks for having the balls to type such a long and detailed response to keep everyone up to speed with the situation and good luck to you all. Either you are faking it to top acting levels or you actually gave a mo lies to take the time out to think of the customers rather than your own issues. I think most reasonable forum members (while being cynical about the past from which there is no escape from the facts) would give you great credit - hope it all works out for you and the customers cars.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> Whatever anyone else has been chatting about in here can I just say that if the guys at CPR were misguided, naive or whatever then that is not a crime and what happened sounds like an horrific day(s) and no one deserves that. I know a fair number of us on here are Directors of businesses and cannot understand how people can be allowed by companies house to be able to do this. One imagines if they eve come back not the country (I can't see them being here at the moment) life might be a touch tougher.
> 
> For what it is worth Laurence thanks for having the balls to type such a long and detailed response to keep everyone up to speed with the situation and good luck to you all. Either you are faking it to top acting levels or you actually gave a mo lies to take the time out to think of the customers rather than your own issues. I think most reasonable forum members (while being cynical about the past from which there is no escape from the facts) would give you great credit - hope it all works out for you and the customers cars.


Well said.


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> oh, and on that Link, Wheely is singing thier praises despite having had issues with RC in the past. There are always 2 sides to a story


like **** am singing their praises i fell out with max long ago after being ripped off over parts an many problems with the rebuild of my evo..i had this out with cpr an seen what they are ..conplanet:thumbsup:


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

CPR Ripped me off - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum

good friend of mine,ended costing him so much he blown his budget for time attack an cant finish the season..same thing with simon nutter had hassle with them an his time attack evo..

i came on here after all what happened to my evo an cpr..some post's were deleted an some i had to change after threatened legal action..

personally i wouldnt trust anyone of them..

i just feel for those that have been ripped off..


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Everybody who has *not* seen this coming should wake up in the real life and start to walk around with open eyes.....


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Feel really sorry for the guys affected by this, both the customers, suppliers and employees.


As for forum sponsorship my thoughts on that are still the same after the "£1500 plus flights" rear camera guy. £600 to rip off forum members - not good. FWIW i don't expect credit checks - just the transparency and non-censorship or negative if true views. FWIW it actually affects others sponsors as i personally pay no heed to the banners and go on personal recommendations from certain guys who are the GTR community.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Do the mods censor posts that describe bad experiences or adverse comments regarding traders used on the forum?
I can understand a forum concern regarding defamation to some extent but have no idea how that is managed legally by the forum meisters. I know Mook et al do comment regularly to warn regarding the truth and accuracy of some potentially libellous posts.
However it is not their job to be internet lawyers and as such we use the feedback good and bad re experiences shared for our own personal due diligence. 
Let's be fair reputable pro mags such as EVO allowed CPR to advertise (sorry DY not a dig). Who of us before modding didn't trawl around the forums looking for feedback. I did and saw enough re CPR that (even if not fully justified) were not well recommended. 
For sure at some point though one should take a stance on accepting advertisers, probably when public knowledge of illegal or proven grossly disreputable activity....you're probably on about the right side of this IMHO, although sounds like others think the MLR took perhaps a more proactive step earlier..but maybe they have more time on their hands as mods etc. 
Keep up the good work mods et al this is an essential data source for many and I'm sure you ensure you continue to cover stuff legally (sounds like some disclaimers added may be good from this discussion).... finally please reassure us that you don't (?) overly censor things, if at all.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

What we moderate is people jumping on the bandwagon who have nothing to do with the situation but feel they'd like to add their opinion. Unless it's an outrageous aggressive posting complaints against traders stand, and if you search you'd find a few on the board. Genuine complaints are generally left unless the OP requests their removal (which happens more than you might think).

In my time as a moderator, we haven't removed a thread simply as the company concerned complained.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Great that's what I believed.
Thanks


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> Everybody who has *not* seen this coming should wake up in the real life and start to walk around with open eyes.....


+1

But I fell very sorry for the people that were unaware of CPR's previous guise as RC and have been ripped off. Hope you guys get things sorted


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Ah not again  - I really hope no one on here or any other customer go stung, or to badly. I remember when this happened to RC's, as i was in the EVO scene then, a close friend lost alot, and alot of others. Feel sorry for them, especially as it sounds as it was set up by the directors. I hope the employee's arent stung to bad, if what Laurance has writen is the truth. There will be a massive amount of doubt in everyones minds, its RC PART DEUX.
> 
> But it doesnt take alot to see that this was coming, looking at Max's previous history. Terrible.
> 
> ...


Obviously it should be pointed out that just because a company has been dissolved doesn't actually mean it went bust.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

What's it going to resurrect as next time?


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Surely it should be Phoenix Performance, as in risen from the ashes...


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Albert sold me my Impreza LOL.


----------



## Longun (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi,

Hoping you can help. One of our members on UKlegacy is missing his Legacy GTB after this whole mess.

Appreciate any help anyone can offer in finding it. Anyone on site that day remember seeing it etc.

Threads can be found here:

I can't post links but for more info please go to google, type uklegacy forum and in the general section of the forum you'll see one thread called 
CAR PLANET HAS GONE BELLY UP and one called My Car Has Been Stolen!!!!! All details are in there

add www

.uklegacy.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=116236

.uklegacy.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=116218


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Longun said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hoping you can help. One of our members on UKlegacy is missing his Legacy GTB after this whole mess.
> 
> ...


Links fixed


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/154647-stolen-car-reg-no-t356-uba.html


----------



## Longun (Aug 3, 2011)

Many thanks for reposting the links :thumbsup:

I should have posted the reg :chairshot


----------



## kjb (Aug 1, 2011)

RC developments folded and left a lot of customers out of pocket. Clive was director with Max was he not?

CPR then happened to "buy" the equipment, ramps, dyno etc etc. 

CPR racing then employed Clive and the RC team, and CPR was formed.

Suddenly RC where CPR, but only in name. Change your name to garfunkel, then to bartholomew, in fact change it hundred times, fact remains you are still you, name change or not. 

CPR forged into the GTR scene, the Evo scene dried up due to the RC links. 

Max once said "the money is in the GTR's, the rich people own these cars and making 10k from one build is like taking candy from a baby, slap their backsides on the way out the door"

Now CPR has folded or is foldin, poor poor Clive. Maybe sell one of his many houses, which where funded through shafting people like me, my TA car was an abortion, wrong internal engine parts fitted, AMATEURS. 

1st prize for guessin where the dyno and other bits will go? Should the bits not be sold to payback the MLR guys shafted from RC?

Dont get sucked in by the bullsiht guys n gals, this is the real world and long stories are easily made up. 

Laurences story has more holes in than a swiss cheese. I was very close with Max for many yrs, inc business, and Laurence fiull well knew how the workshop was funded and how his wages paid.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

kjb said:


> RC developments folded and left a lot of customers out of pocket. Clive was director with Max was he not?
> 
> CPR then happened to "buy" the equipment, ramps, dyno etc etc.
> 
> ...


low posts , no cred

but carry-on, as it keeps the now mind-numbing TTRS thread down

can't recall anyone here doing business with cpr


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

kjb said:


> Laurences story has more holes in than a swiss cheese. I was very close with Max for many yrs, inc business, and Laurence fiull well knew how the workshop was funded and how his wages paid.


What do you mean by that? How was it funded? How's Clive so loaded if RD/CP never made money?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

de wonderful said:


> What do you mean by that? How was it funded? How's Clive so loaded if RD/CP never made money?


mods

yes the thread creates hits

but quality wise it is now trailor trash


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> but quality wise it is now trailor trash


How's that TTRS thread doing?

Anyway I want to hear about the other side to the story of CP.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

de wonderful said:


> Anyway I want to hear about the other side to the story of CP.


This thread hasn't even generated one side of the CP/CPR story so it's very unlikely you'll see the other side. From where I'm standing, all we've seen is "I told you so" and "it was always going to happen" posts with no input from GTR owning CPR customers. Nothing constructive here, just like the TTRS thread.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> This thread hasn't even generated one side of the CP/CPR story so it's very unlikely you'll see the other side. From where I'm standing, all we've seen is "I told you so" and "it was always going to happen" posts with no input from GTR owning CPR customers. Nothing constructive here, just like the TTRS thread.


Wow i've been using subscriptions to R35 sections of the forum to keep an eye on new threads....and totally missed the TTRS thread :thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

misters3 said:


> Wow i've been using subscriptions to R35 sections of the forum to keep an eye on new threads....and totally missed the TTRS thread :thumbsup:


Good luck to you with reading it! If you read the corresponding thread on the TTRS forum you may as well book tomorrow of work as you'll still be reading at breakfast time.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

misters3 said:


> Wow i've been using subscriptions to R35 sections of the forum to keep an eye on new threads....and totally missed the TTRS thread :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Good luck to you with reading it! If you read the corresponding thread on the TTRS forum you may as well book tomorrow of work as you'll still be reading at breakfast time.


Once i'm done with War and Peace i'll get right on to them both :thumbsup:


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

misters3 said:


> Wow i've been using subscriptions to R35 sections of the forum to keep an eye on new threads....and totally missed the TTRS thread :thumbsup:


Here's the digested version:

Mr TTRS - "My car is great and does 10 second 1/4's with a remap and cat-back"

R35 Owners - "No it's rubbish and the R35 is better and your car is a hairdressers car"

Mr TTRS - "No it's not it's great, and I'm comfortable with my sexuality"

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> This thread hasn't even generated one side of the CP/CPR story


To be fair that is exactly what Lawrence wrote.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

de wonderful said:


> Here's the digested version:
> 
> Mr TTRS - "My car is great and does 10 second 1/4's with a remap and cat-back"
> 
> ...



Cool Thanks


Can you do War and Peace for me now please?. (i've gotten half way through about 5 times and then stuff has come up - end of holiday or work/study etc - and i've never finished it :chairshot)


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

misters3 said:


> Cool Thanks
> 
> 
> Can you do War and Peace for me now please?. (i've gotten half way through about 5 times and then stuff has come up - end of holiday or work/study etc - and i've never finished it :chairshot)


Anna Karenina is the only Tolstoy I have read to be honest. It's pretty long too.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Just like RC & CPR this thread has dissolved


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Story was on BBC North West Tonight last night. Video of the place saying that police were currently investigating the theft of customers cars :nervous:


----------



## MAX WAUNGS DADY (Aug 11, 2011)

Ladies snd gentleman Max Waung and Alberto were both from China

not Hong Kong. Mr Waung made out he was from a very wealthy

family from Hong Kong, this is very far from the truth. It looks like Max and 

Albert had a gardening hobby growing ******** :smokin: in very big amounts. 

It looks like it all came ontop leading to the events that have unfolded.

Max my baby boy i hope your reading this because the next crop you'll be 

growing is in China.:flame:

YES LADIES AND GENTLEMAN "THE GREEN STUF":banned:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

MAX WAUNGS DADY said:


> Ladies snd gentleman Max Waung and Alberto were both from China
> 
> not Hong Kong. Mr Waung made out he was from a very wealthy
> 
> ...


Why do i think whoever posted this may have been smoking something they shouldn't:lamer:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah let's not throw stuff about particularly if a criminal investigation is involved.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

...or perhaps dealing in it!

D


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

sad to hear this since i need Clive to remap the car....


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Plenty more fish in the sea.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

MAX WAUNGS DADY said:


> Ladies snd gentleman Max Waung and Alberto were both from China
> 
> not Hong Kong. Mr Waung made out he was from a very wealthy
> 
> ...


this post makes no sense!


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

WPL said:


> sad to hear this since i need Clive to remap the car....


plenty places for that lol they used to map mine,then went else where..an it ran loads smoother after mapping else where..

wouldnt let them anywhere near any of my cars again..****in conmen the lot of them:chuckle:


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

anyone notice a new trader :nervous:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

professor matt said:


> anyone notice a new trader :nervous:


Like who? and what they called?
Mikey

CONTENT EDITED BY ADMIN

Mikey


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

professor matt said:


> anyone notice a new trader :nervous:


You can't possibly mean one that has setup 5 miles away from the defunct CPR, offering same services as CPR, by a new user that registered the same month CPR went bust? :nervous:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

For interest sake, since you are only divulging publicly available information, can you tell us the name of the company that set up that month?


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

look in the traders section of the site as i had a look and thought hmmmmmm


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Keep an open mind folks, a few innocent emplyees lost their livelihoods as a result of CPR's owners and it would make sense if one of them decided to use their experience and go it alone - most likely in the same area around the same time!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

The sole director listed for this company had no affiliation, director wise / shareholder wise with CPR according to companies house if it puts any members mind at ease.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

It might be worthwhile having a look at these threads posted on MLR.
CPR Ripped me off - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum

www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=364913


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

sin said:


> The sole director listed for this company had no affiliation, director wise / shareholder wise with CPR according to companies house if it puts any members mind at ease.


Who is the director and who is working for the company? That might put members minds at ease.


----------



## ke11th (Apr 12, 2012)

barry P. said:


> Who is the director and who is working for the company? That might put members minds at ease.



+1 above


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

I stress i do not know this person or anyone from CPR, i just did a quick company check on a database i have access too. It is in the public domain and easily accessible if you have the means, however i am not going to give personal information out over a public forum. 

Mainly for the reason i wouldn't like some one to do it to me.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Withnailed


----------

